
U.K. Surveillance Powers Are 'Illegal', Rules E.U.'s Highest Court - electic
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/12/21/european-court-uk-surveillance-illegal/
======
merricksb
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13228162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13228162)

